# Portugal late Jan to Feb



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

It has just been mentioned, in a casual throwaway fashion, that perhaps we should go to Portugal at the end of the month by ferry.

OK we don't do campsites (never dared or wanted to go on one). We have been to France several times and are used to aires and also wildcamping.

Can we hope to get water and dispose of poo and are there good lists. We have CC-infos.

I read in another thread that autogas is reasonably available.

Any favourite places warm if poss. 
Thanks in advance

Jon


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There are two Portugals; the Algarve and the rest...
The Portuguese love their autocaravannas but hate paying for campsites so you will find loads of unofficial camping spots and free aires in villages.
Have a look at the Service areas in their local database: http://www.campingcarportugal.com/
A couple of years ago (ie during the worst of the financial crisis, the government announced that it intended all baragems (dams) to become free camping spots. Many already were and more are being converted.
Gas is quite plentiful but not like the UK!
Petrol and gas is cheaper in Spain and diesel is cheaper in Portugal. There is a little tussle going on because the Portuguese tend to cross over into Spain to change their gas bottles - technically illegal except for motorhomes - and the way they identify them is Portuguese bottles have one handle and the Spanish have two! Most Repsol and Cepsa stations couldn't care less but there are always the jobsworths and occasional police activity. But campingcars are allowed to do as they wish!
January is usually a little chilly and February gets better in the Algarve. But we are near Caminha right up at the top end of Portugal and we are getting 13/14 during the day and 10/12 at night. Mornings can dip a bit so we don't get up too early...
End of Feb and anywhere in Portugal will be respectable. A lot of snowbirds will hide in the Algarve until the get a few warm days and the tramp North.

Hope you enjoy. The Portuguese love the Brits. Portugal is the only European country Britain has never been at war with!

Patrick


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Have a look at our blog - the period January to April (links on the right side). You might find some useful places and info - have fun, we did!

http://jeanandlesm.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

The aires and campsites are under their respective links on the right side, the months are just our diary.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

At the moment we are in the Alentejo area which is in mid Portugal. 
The weather has been brilliant with cloudless skies and no wind. The nights have seen low temperatures with frosts but the days are warm enough for sunbathing most days.
We are staying on an informal campsite just west of Castelo de Vide. Lots of old world charm, mediaeval in places, and very peaceful.
We stayed on three Aires in portugal on our way here, all were fully open with water available.
Diesel prices are about €0.12 expensive than Spain at €1.16/18 ish. Locals here nip across to Spain to fill up. Autogas seems to be easy to obtain in the €0.60ish bracket.
This is our first trip to Portugal and we're loving it.
We've spent a day picnicking at the Nisa Barragem. If the others are like this then they knock the spots off French Aires.
Fresh and grey water services, CDP, toilets and (cold)shower. Large area of hard standing but access by motorhome to a sandy beach. All at no charge.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We went to Portugal for the first time in autumn 2013, didn't think we were going to like it but loved it and are hopefully returning early this year again.

Its so much more motorhome friendly than Spain, Patrick and Spacerunner sum it up nicely imo.

Plenty of aires and wildcamp spots to discover, theres a few listed in this previous post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1963609.html#1963609

We used the POI's from CC-Infos, Campingcarportugal as mentioned and also the Campercontact App on a tablet which can be used offline with the paid for version.

With those under your belt you'll always find somewhere nearby.

Pete


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
It can be wet,have a plan b ready,just a clue,the wells running low and look at the levels of the Dams. Otherwise,we loved it so much we bought the Firm ?..... oooops Farm.
Enjoy it,you WILL be back.
hulltramper


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the great responses, they are much appreciated. This thread is a GREAT example of MHF.

Next question what about wifi / 3g
Is it best to go for a local sim for my phone for six weeks?
Is Fon available anywhere, as I am a BT customer.

We are thinking that the Pont Aven is worth the extra over the Etretat as I am a delicate flower and feel ill at the drop of a hat.

Jon


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, you should be able to get connected via BT Fon although I don't think its as widespread as France, see the Fon Map for coverage...

https://corp.fon.com/en/maps

We got good Fon internet at the aire at Coruche.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Lisbon (Lisboa) is my absolutely favourite european capital city. Eccentric, exciting and electricos! (the trams and elevators). Once tried you will be hooked on the pastel de natas (custard tarts) the originals come from Belem

Dick


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> At the moment we are in the Alentejo area which is in mid Portugal.
> The weather has been brilliant with cloudless skies and no wind. The nights have seen low temperatures with frosts but the days are warm enough for sunbathing most days.
> We are staying on an informal campsite just west of Castelo de Vide. Lots of old world charm, mediaeval in places, and very peaceful.
> We stayed on three Aires in portugal on our way here, all were fully open with water available.
> ...


Hi,

Where do you find the Informal Campsites, thinking of heading to Portugal next month...
Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Found this one on Google. Its Quinte do Pomerinho.
Just took pot luck and its just what we wanted.
The Dutch owner is taking us all out tonight for a local meal.
€15 per head including transport. I've ordered goat OH has ordered fish.
Looks exciting!


----------

